# router bits for Picture frames



## bytesnooper (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anyone know where to purchase router bits with the profile
submitted to make my own picture frames. ? thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI bytesnooper

You will not find one bit to do the jobs,,, it will take 2 or 3 maybe 4 bits to make the profiles you want..
But I will say some picture frame shops may have some very close.. 

========



bytesnooper said:


> Does anyone know where to purchase router bits with the profile
> submitted to make my own picture frames. ? thanks


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with Bob! I have made picture frames and used as many as 5 different bits to make a frame 1"x3". It helps to draw A scale picture and then figure out which bits to use. Then the real fum begins......I put a number on each cut to indicate the order I want to do them. This could prevent an accident.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Tom.


----------



## bytesnooper (Feb 3, 2009)

I will thank you


----------

